# Gaming PC-Zusammenstellen - Einige Fragen zur Hardware



## Strelok1993 (24. Dezember 2015)

Fröhliche Weihnachten vorweg an alle!  

Ich verbinde diesen Thread gleich als Frage und Vorstell-Thread. Ich bin ein stiller Jahrelanger Mitleser von PC-Games und lese mich sehr gerne in die Technischen Komponenten hinein.   Bin 23 Jahre alt und arbeite derzeit als Telefonischer Hardware Supporter nachdem ich meine Lehre bei HP beendet habe. Wohne in Österreich und mein Hauptlieblings Hobby ist der PC. Schon sehr lange befasse ich mich intensiv beruflich wie privat mit Gaming und generell der ganze Hardware Krimskrams.... Und nun habe ich mir gedacht ich frage die nette Community mal nach Rat, da ich zwar viel weiß, viel kenne und so aber niemand ist allwissend und jemand anderer denkt vielleicht an etwas an das ich nicht gedacht hätte womöglich, somit würde ich mich sehr freuen von euch Unterstützung zu bekommen da ich mir mit diesen PC einen jahrelangen Traum ermöglichen möchte da ich davor nie das Geld hatte und nun seit 5 Jahren mit einer Altertümlichen Kiste rumhänge die langsam schreit "Töte miiiich".

Nunja ich hab mir schon ein Setup zusammengestellt, kein Finales, aber ich wollte nun nachfragen ob man irgendwas verbessern kann? Zusätzlich habe ich noch ein paar Fragen die wären:

1.) Eine Frage zu dem Arbeitsspeicher. Nehmen wir her den Intel Sockel 1151, Intel I7 mit einer Ramunterstützung von Max 2133Mhz laut Empfehlung von Intel. Nun unterstützt das Mainboard aber 2133mhz - 3600mhz, Nun die Frage, ich habe wie im Setup unten ersichtlich folgenden Arbeitsspeicher genommen aber ich wollte einfach mal nachfragen ob das wirklich Sinn macht, ob es schon jemand mal gemacht hat und ob es irgendwelche Probleme hierbei gibt?? Da ich es nicht wirklich heraus lesen konnte frage ich sicherheitshalber mal nach ob man so leichtfertig die Maximal Angabe Werte von Intel überschreiten sollte da ich persönlich noch eben keine Erfahrungen habe.

2.)Nun eine Frage zur Grafikkarte, was würdet ihr Empfehlen? Ich finde eine Titan X macht nicht wirklich Sinn oder? (Bezogen auf das Setup unten)

3.) Eine Frage zu einem Monitor. Ich habe eh und je 60Hz und 2160x1080p Auflösung, möchte aber unbedingt eine Auflösung von 2560x1440 mit 144Hz haben da ich gehört habe das es ein mörderischer Unterschied ist. Stimmt das?

4.) Zu der oben angegebenen Monitorauflösung 2560x1440 + 144Hz, überlege ich mir zusätzlich einen auszusuchen der G-Sync hat sofern sich der Preis lohnt für das Feature, habe leider keine Erfahrungen damit und ich habe mich zwar reingelesen, komme aber nicht ganz mit was mit 30 FPS da überall gemeint ist das es wie Vsync ist nur ohne Inputlag und ohne Tearing das versteh ich schon. Hat hier jemand persönliche Erfahrung?

Nun mal zu den Setup, ich möchte mir gerne ein "Showcase" auf dem Schreibtisch stellen und möchte dabei die Hardware nicht verstecken müssen. Und ich möchte mir im Endeffekt nicht denken aaah daran hätte ich denken müssen, somit wärs klasse falls ihr mal das Setup checken könntet  Budget wären um die 3000€, mehr als 3200€ sollten es nicht werden. Bestelldatum wäre Mitte-Ende Jänner.

Netzteil:                         Corsair HX850i
Festplatte:                     Samsung MZ-V5P512BW 512GB | 1TB Festplatte für normale Daten vorhanden
Arbeitsspeicher:            Kingston HyperX DIMM 16 GB DDR4-3000 Quad Kit (Bin mir bewusst das es 4 Riegel sind. Schlecht wenn man nicht aufrüsten möchte bzw muss?)
Prozessor:                     Intel Core I7-6700K
Prozessorkühler:          Thermaltake Water 3.0 Ring RGB 240 Wasserkühlung (Habe nur gutes über diese Kühlung gelesen und sie schon live gesehen, vorallem die Farben + Software sind ein tolles Extra.)
Grafikkarte:                   EVGA GeForce GTX 980 TI Superclocked ACX 2.0+
Monitor:                        Asus ROG Swift PG278Q
Mainboard:                   MSI Z170A XPower Gaming Titanium
Gehäuse:                      Inwin 805 Red

Vielen Dank für eure Zeit und Mühe mir zu helfen!
Noch ein fröhliches Fest


----------



## Herbboy (24. Dezember 2015)

Strelok1993 schrieb:


> Fröhliche Weihnachten vorweg an alle!
> 
> Ich verbinde diesen Thread gleich als Frage und Vorstell-Thread. Ich bin ein stiller Jahrelanger Mitleser von PC-Games und lese mich sehr gerne in die Technischen Komponenten hinein.   Bin 23 Jahre alt und arbeite derzeit als Telefonischer Hardware Supporter nachdem ich meine Lehre bei HP beendet habe. Wohne in Österreich und mein Hauptlieblings Hobby ist der PC. Schon sehr lange befasse ich mich intensiv beruflich wie privat mit Gaming und generell der ganze Hardware Krimskrams.... Und nun habe ich mir gedacht ich frage die nette Community mal nach Rat, da ich zwar viel weiß, viel kenne und so aber jemand anderer denkt vielleicht an etwas an das ich nicht gedacht hätte womöglich, somit würde ich mich sehr freuen von euch Unterstützung zu bekommen da ich mir mit diesen PC einen jahrelangen Traum ermöglichen möchte da ich davor nie das Geld hatte und nun seit 5 Jahren mit einer Altertümlichen Kiste rumhänge die langsam schreit "Töte miiiich".
> 
> ...


 Probleme macht es nie, der RAM taktet sich einfach runter im Zweifel. Und sehr schneller RAM ist selbst beim Übertakten nicht nötig. Es schadet aber auch nicht - ich würde aber auf keinen Fall schnellen kaufen, wenn der Aufpreis recht hoch ist, denn der schnelle Takt wird idR vom CL-Wert wieder zunichte gemacht, und so oder so ist RAM eh schon schnell genug, so dass der Takt an sich gar nix bringt. Das siehst du daran, dass die Skylakes bei gleichem Takt an sich nicht besser als die Haswells (DDR3) sind. WÄRE DDR4 wegen des Taktes schon ein Vorteil, müsste es ja allein deswegen schon einen Unterschied bei der Leistung eines Haswell- vs Skylake-PCs geben




> 2.)Nun eine Frage zur Grafikkarte, was würdet ihr Empfehlen? Ich finde eine Titan X macht nicht wirklich Sinn oder? (Bezogen auf das Setup unten)


 "Sinn" macht oberhalb einer GTX 970 an sich gar nix mehr. Die GTX 980 Ti wäre MIR auch schon zu teuer - die ist zwar 30-40% schneller als eine GTX 970, aber letztere ist ne Top-Karte und kostet über 300€ weniger. Da macht es eigentlich mehr Sinn, früher erneut eine Grafikkarte zu holen als jetzt direkt die 980 Ti   aber wenn du unbedingt willst und das Geld hast, dann isses okay



> 3.) Eine Frage zu einem Monitor. Ich habe eh und je 60Hz und 2160x1080p Auflösung, möchte aber unbedingt eine Auflösung von 2560x1440 mit 144Hz haben da ich gehört habe das es ein mörderischer Unterschied ist. Stimmt das?


 Jein. Die meisten finden es mit 144Hz angenehmer, aber ein WAHNSINNSunterschied isses nicht - für echte Shooter-Freaks isses vlt schon ein Vorteil, weil man "früher" ein neues Bild siehst.



> 4.) Zu der oben angegebenen Monitorauflösung 2560x1440 + 144Hz, überlege ich mir zusätzlich einen auszusuchen der G-Sync hat sofern sich der Preis lohnt für das Feature, habe leider keine Erfahrungen damit und ich habe mich zwar reingelesen, komme aber nicht ganz mit was mit 30 FPS da überall gemeint ist das es wie Vsync ist nur ohne Inputlag und ohne Tearing das versteh ich schon. Hat hier jemand persönliche Erfahrung?


 ich hab nen Monitor mit AMDs Version (Freesync). Bei zB Starcraft 2 ist mir bei meinem alten Monitor nie was negatives aufgefallen, bis ich mal ganz genau hingeschaut hab: beim scrollen, wenn viele Gebäude usw zu sehen sind, "hängt" es ein wenig hinterher. Mit dem neuen Monitor ist das quasi weg. Ob du wiederum den Aufpreis deswegen zahlen "solltest", kann man schwer sagen (gsync kostet ja noch mal nen Aufpreis, weil im Gegensatz zu AMD noch ein Hardwaremodul im Monitor drin sein muss.




> Netzteil:                         Corsair HX850i


 massiv übertrieben - 500-550W reichen DICKE.



> Festplatte:                     Samsung MZ-V5P512BW 512GB | 1TB Festplatte für normale Daten vorhanden


 warum nicht 2TB? Hast ja genug Budget, und viel teurer isses nicht 



> Arbeitsspeicher:            Kingston HyperX DIMM 16 GB DDR4-3000 Quad Kit (Bin mir bewusst das es 4 Riegel sind. Schlecht wenn man nicht aufrüsten möchte bzw muss?)


 is an sich egal, aber sind 2x8GB nicht sogar günstiger?



> Prozessor:                     Intel Core I7-6700K


 Dir ist klar, dass der nicht besser als der 100€ günstiger als ein i7-4790K ist? Wenn du nicht explizit die Bandbreitenvorteile von Skylake scharf bist (M.2, USB3.1... ), wäre Haswell bei Preis-Leistung besser.



> Prozessorkühler:          Thermaltake Water 3.0 Ring RGB 240 Wasserkühlung (Habe nur gutes über diese Kühlung gelesen und sie schon live gesehen, vorallem die Farben + Software sind ein tolles Extra.)


 an sich ist WaKü nur was für die Optik und für nix andere, aber da du DAS ja willst, isses okay 



> Grafikkarte:                   EVGA GeForce GTX 980 TI Superclocked ACX 2.0+


 gut, wenn es wirklich ne 980 Ti sein soll.



> Monitor:                        Asus ROG Swift PG278Q


 ganz gut, wobei Asus auch etwas Qualitätsprobleme haben soll. Vlt schau dir mal den von Dell an, hab das Modell nicht parat, aber es gibt einen WQHD mit 144Hz und GSync für 580€ oder so.



> Mainboard:                   MSI Z170A XPower Gaming Titanium


 versprichst Du Dir von dem Monsterding irgendwas im Vergleich zu einem 150€-Modell außer der Optik?



> Gehäuse:                      Inwin 805 Red


 Luxus³, aber wenn es Dir das wert ist, dann nimm es. Soll ja auch zur "Show" dienen  

Vielen Dank für eure Zeit und Mühe mir zu helfen!
Noch ein fröhliches Fest [/QUOTE]


----------



## Strelok1993 (24. Dezember 2015)

Hallo, vielen dank für deine Antwort ! 

Mal zu dem Arbeitsspeicher: Danke für die Info, dann kann ich ja bedenkenlos die normalen 2133mhz nehmen die ja auch wiederum um 100€ billiger sind. Nur wofür sind die zb. 3000mhz gedacht? Um 0,5Fps noch rauszukitzeln?

Zu der Grafikkarte: Ich denke ich werde bei der 980Ti bleiben da ich auch schon bei dem Gedanken bei der 970 war eigentlich bis ich jetzt gerade gesehen habe das wenn sie 3,5GB Videospeicher überschreitet dann wird der 22bit angebundene restliche 512mb Speicher benutzt und dann bricht die Leistung komplett ein. Wahrscheinlich eher nicht optimal bei ner höheren Auflösung wie z.B 2560x1440. Und falls ich in 1 Jahr mit der Ti nicht mehr auf High - Mittel zocken kann dann kauf ich mir eben eine neue, auch nicht wirklich schlimm. Danke für den Tipp, sonst hätte ich das garnicht gesehen.

Zum Monitor: Stimmt allerdings, und jetzt wo dus sagst mit dem Scrollen, ich hab das auch ganz leicht in den Spielen, jetzt nicht explizit bei SC aber bei vielen Survival Spielen. Denke mir ich sollte es probieren mit 144hz + Gsync, wenn schon denn schon. Wenn du sagst das es bei nem neuen Monitor weg ist, erhoffe ich mir das dann ebenso durch diesen^^ Und Freesync bringt ja nichts für Nvidia Karten nehme ich mal ganz stark an oder?

Und danke für den Wertvollen Hinweiß, habe den Dell gefunden, der Dell S2716DG, ziemlich baugleich wie der Asus nur um 120€ billiger. Dank dir was gespart 

Zum Netzteil: Ja du hast recht, habe gerade eben einen Netzteilrechner von beQuiet gefunden der aussagt das ich maximal 452 Watt brauche. Denke 550 reicht vollkommen aus. 

Zu der Festplatte: Naja umbedingt mehr möchte ich nicht ausgeben, brauch ja noch ein paar Lüfter, meine allererste mechanische Tastatur usw usw, und da ich bis jetzt kaum mehr als 600GB brauche reicht das mal vorerst 

Zum Prozessor: Ich hab nun verglichen und bin auf etwas interessantes gestoßen. Einen Benchmark auf Gamestar Intel Core i7 6700K (Prozessoren) Test - Skylake gegen Haswell - GameStar wo ein Benchmark aufgelistet ist mit dem Vergleich der Mhz vom RAM, vielleicht sollte ich doch einen 3000er nehmen? Und ich hätte schon eher den Skylake genommen wegen Usb 3.1 und m.2

Zum Motherboard: Auch hier danke für den Hinweiß warum eigentlich, nur für den Look sind mir 330 Euro auch zu schade, ich werde mich zu dem Msi Z170A Gaming M5 entscheiden, somit habe ich wieder 140 Euro gespart und habe die gleichen Features und dazu noch einen roten Look passend zum Gehäuse. Perfekt!

Dankeschön für die Denkanstöße , hast mir 200€+ gespart


----------



## Herbboy (25. Dezember 2015)

Strelok1993 schrieb:


> Hallo, vielen dank für deine Antwort !
> 
> Mal zu dem Arbeitsspeicher: Danke für die Info, dann kann ich ja bedenkenlos die normalen 2133mhz nehmen die ja auch wiederum um 100€ billiger sind. Nur wofür sind die zb. 3000mhz gedacht? Um 0,5Fps noch rauszukitzeln?


 ja, das ist IMO eher ne "Spielerei", und wenn man übertaktet, dann kann man den RAM halt "passende" mittakten - aber es bringt echt nicht viel. Siehe gleich weiter unten.



> Und Freesync bringt ja nichts für Nvidia Karten nehme ich mal ganz stark an oder?


 Freesync ist das Gsync von und FÜR AMD     und da wäre die R9 390 eine Alternative zur GTX 970: die 390 hat 8GB RAM und ist nen Tick schneller bei gleichem Preis, Nachteil ist aber der bis zu 100W höhere Strombedarf bei Last. Wenn du ne 980 Ti nimmst, wäre halt Gsync passend, aber ein Freesync-Monitor würde natürlich trotzdem laufen, nur nutzt Dir Freesync dann halt nix. Wäre aber nicht schlimm, da das den Monitor im Gegensatz zu GSync nicht teurer macht, weil für Freesync nichts an der Hardware dazukommen muss im Gegensatz zu GSync.



> Zum Prozessor: Ich hab nun verglichen und bin auf etwas interessantes gestoßen. Einen Benchmark auf Gamestar Intel Core i7 6700K (Prozessoren) Test - Skylake gegen Haswell - GameStar wo ein Benchmark aufgelistet ist mit dem Vergleich der Mhz vom RAM, vielleicht sollte ich doch einen 3000er nehmen? Und ich hätte schon eher den Skylake genommen wegen Usb 3.1 und m.2


 wo genau ist das ein Vergleich der Mhz vom RAM? Ich habe nur einen Satz entdeckt laut dem man nicht nur 1600Mhz nehmen sollte, sondern mind 2133 oder höher, weil der Preisunterschied auch nur klein sei - damit meinen die aber nicht 3000er-RAM, das dann doppelt so viel kostet wie 2133 oder so...  ^^  die meinen nur: wenn es nicht zu teuer wird, dann vorsichtshalber einfach das "schnellste" nehmen. 1600er stand aber eh nie zur Debatte, da allein die Standardanbindung der Skylakes auf 2133 ausgelegt ist. Es schadet aber nicht, dass du zB 2400er nimmst - das kostet dann auch kaum mehr als 2133er, zB G.Skill RipJaws 4 rot DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2400, CL15-15-15-35 (F4-2400C15D-16GRR) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Wegen der Benchmarks: erst mal zur CPU, da hat gamestar halt nur 5 Games getestet - das sind zu wenig für eine verlässliche Aussage. Hier zB hast du auch nur 6 Games, da ist der Vorsprung des 6700k kaum vorhanden Intel Skylake im Test (i5‑6600K + i7‑6700K) (Seite 7) - ComputerBase  und es sind halt so oder so unter 10%, dafür halt ein dicker Aufpreis. Aber wenn dir m.2 usw. wichtig ist, also "nativ" (nachgereicht als Zusatz gibt es das ja auch für Haswellboards), dann nimm ruhig Skylake.

Aber nochmal zum RAM: in Games isses halt meines Wissen SEHR wenig Vorteil - zb hier hab ich was gefunden G.SKILL Ripjaws 4 16GB DDR4 3000 MHz Memory Kit ReviewMetro Last Light and 3DMark Sky Diver  da sind es in Metro Last Light mit ner Titan als Karte grad mal 3-4 FPS Unterschied zwischen 2133er und 3000er RAM, und da es über 140 FPS sind, bedeutet das grad mal 2,5%. Davon merkst du in der Praxis nix. Bei 60 FPS hättest du halt vlt dann 61, das war's dann. Natürlich kann es in Einzelfällen oder bestimmten Anwendungen doch mal mehr sein, aber selbst dann muss man den Preis betrachten, und 2133er ist ja nicht langsam, sondern trotzdem superschnell.   




> Dankeschön für die Denkanstöße , hast mir 200€+ gespart


 kein Problem


----------



## Strelok1993 (25. Dezember 2015)

Hallo!

Danke dir für die ganzen Infos! Stimmt das das von Spiel zu Spiel variiert steht außer Frage....

Das mit dem Ram hab ich dir hier als Bild hochgeladen was ich gesehen habe:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und es hat sich ein bisschen was geändert, aber hier nun die 2.0 Zusammenstellung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3008€ + 170€ Gehäuse = 3178€, Ist im Rahmen^^ Ich denke viel besser geht es nicht, vielen Dank für die Beratung


----------



## Herbboy (25. Dezember 2015)

Okay, beim RAM ist die Frage, ob das jetzt wirklich  auch bei anderen Games nen Vorteil bringt und ob es auch einwandfrei läuft und einstellbar ist   bei Metro hast du ja gesehen, dass es wiederum quasi nix bringt. 

SSD: die hier wäre an sich quasi gleichschnell und günstiger Samsung SSD SM951-NVMe 512GB, M.2 (MZVPV512HDGL-00000) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  bei Games bringt es auch kaum was, ob du nun viel mehr MB/s hast oder nicht. Denn so viel geladen wird gar nicht - die Ladezeit entsteht eher durch das entpacken der Daten und Initieren der Algortithmen usw,, kann sogar sein, dass du quasi Null Vorteil zu einer normalen SSD hast. Der Riesenvorteil einer SSD ist halt, dass die im Gegensatz zu einer Festplatte keine Zugriffszeit hat, d.h. wenn 50 Datenpakete "gesucht" werden dauert das 0 Sekunden, bei ner Festplatte kommt 50x ne kurze Verzögerung dazu. Ob dann die zB 200MB an Daten mit 500 oder 2000 MB/s fließen, ist aber dann egal, vor allem wenn die 200MB sowieso erst 10 Sekunden lang von der CPU "bearbeitet" werden  

Netzteil: an sich wäre ein halb so teures schon ein "Top Netzteil" ^^

Lüfter: der eine ist aber sehr teuer ^^ wie kommt das, und warum nicht 3 von den günstigeren? Zudem: im Gehäuse sind doch sicher auch schon welche drin, und selbst mit OC, vor allem bei einer Wakü brauchst du an sich nur 2, maximal 3 Lüfter INSGESAMT.   

Nebenbei: das Gehäuse fehlt in der Liste...


----------



## Strelok1993 (25. Dezember 2015)

Stimmt allerdings ja, bei Metro bringts ja nichts. Naja um die 50€ ists sozusagen auch schon egal bei sonem Setup^^

Stimmt ja das mit der SSD ist auch ein gutes Ausweichsangebot, allerdings gibt mir der Satz zu denken " *Achtung: OEM-Produkt. Kein Support und Herstellergarantie für Endkunden!"* heißt soviel wie hat nur Garantie wenns schon voreingebaut wurde wie z.b. Komplett PC.

Und ja ich denke auch das es egal ist ob 1000 oder 2000 mb/s, aber wenn schon denn schon^^, soll 5 Jahre halten (Bis auf die Graka) also brauch ich das beste vom besten  Also entweder die in der Liste oder eben die von dir aber da scheitert es denk ich an der Garantie.

Zum Netzteil, ja Platinum Zertifizierung, Geräuschlose Lüfter etc etc... N Bisschen Übertreiben ist schon drin  Aber mit den Watt zahlen hattest du recht, hab ich eingesehen 

Das Gehäuse ist deshalb nicht in der Liste da ich es bei Alternate nicht bestellen kann, somit muss ich das bei Caseking bestellen. Und da ist nur ein Lüfter dabei, du hast recht, aber ein unsexy Lüfter noch dazu in einer nicht passenden Farbe, und da kommt der eine Teure Lüfter ins Spiel, der hat wie die 2 Lüfter an der Wakü für die CPU ein RGB Spektrum, heißt ich kann alle Farben auswählen (In dem Fall ein geiles Rot) die mir belieben deswegen kostet er so viel, und wenn du dir dieses Foto ansiehst wirst du wissen warum. Und die 2 anderen Lüfter sind für den HDD Cage der ja unnötig ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (25. Dezember 2015)

Strelok1993 schrieb:


> Stimmt allerdings ja, bei Metro bringts ja nichts. Naja um die 50€ ists sozusagen auch schon egal bei sonem Setup^^
> 
> Stimmt ja das mit der SSD ist auch ein gutes Ausweichsangebot, allerdings gibt mir der Satz zu denken " *Achtung: OEM-Produkt. Kein Support und Herstellergarantie für Endkunden!"* heißt soviel wie hat nur Garantie wenns schon voreingebaut wurde wie z.b. Komplett PC.


 JEIN... du hast selbstverständlich so oder so ohne wenn und aber 2 Jahre Gewährleistung gegenüber den Shop, egal wie die Hersteller-Garantie aussieht. Du kannst dich halt lediglich nicht direkt an den Hersteller wenden. Und dass eine SSD mal kaputtgeht, ist wahnsinnig selten, wenn sie zu Beginn in Ordnung ist.

Und ja ich denke auch das es egal ist ob 1000 oder 2000 mb/s, aber wenn schon denn schon^^, soll 5 Jahre halten (Bis auf die Graka) also brauch ich das beste vom besten  Also entweder die in der Liste oder eben die von dir aber da scheitert es denk ich an der Garantie.[/QUOTE] es sind 2150 vs 2500 LAUT SAMSUNG, das sind aber eh nur Maximalwerte, und beim Schreiben ist der günstigere sogar schneller. Und hier ein Test Samsung SSD 950 Pro im Test (Seite 7) - ComputerBase  da ist die günstigere sogar schneller (bei gleicher Baugröße, die "pro" ist da 1x als 256 und 1x als 512GB-Version getestet)     aber wie gesagt: da merkst du sowieso keinen Unterschied, ganz sicher, egal welche nun schneller ist.

Zum Rest: alles klar, wusste nicht, dass man einen farblich frei einstellen kann


----------



## Strelok1993 (25. Dezember 2015)

Alles klar, vielen lieben Dank für die ganzen Infos 

Falls mir noch was einfällt werde ich es noch ergänzen, ansonsten würde ich in dem Thread dann mein Musterstück vorstellen in ein paar wochen , ist ja schön zu sehen wenn man helfen konnte somit möchte ich das dann nicht vorenthalten


----------



## Herbboy (25. Dezember 2015)

Jo, das wollte ich eh vorschlagen, dass du dann mal Bilder vom PC zeigst (ich hoffe, dass du mit "Musterstück" auch wirklich den PC meinst...   )


----------



## Strelok1993 (25. Dezember 2015)

Hahahaha lasst euch überraschen  . Nein der so circa Termin ist Mitte Jänner bis maximal ende Jänner, da werde ich dann den Thread aktualisieren


----------

